# Free multimedia content



## BSiler (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi- I am new to the forum and wanted everyone to know that my company gives out a free clip of the month (royalty free) http://www.bluepony.com/shop/.

Check us out and let me know what you think


----------



## codered11343 (Nov 26, 2008)

I am very excited about Blue Pony. I have been looking for something like this site for years about this is something that will make my job as a projections designer much easier.
So far I have been impressed with what they offer, and I'm looking forward to updates to there collection.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 27, 2008)

I love BP and was very excited when they finally got their new site up.

You might also want to consider Artbeats - Royalty Free HD Stock Footage for the Creative Professional as another resource for free clips, though it is a different type of content.

For another resource, look at Digital Juice - The Leader in Royalty Free Professional Animations, Stock Footage, Music, Layered Graphics, Clip Art and Templates. They have some downloads as well as some really cool how to videos.

It'd be great to see what everyone comes up with using their free content!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 27, 2008)

Isn't Blue Pony owned by Apollo or somehow connected with Apollo?


----------



## avkid (Nov 27, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Isn't Blue Pony owned by Apollo or somehow connected with Apollo?



Apollo Design Technology, Inc.
4130 Fourier Drive
Fort Wayne IN, 46818

Blue Pony, Inc.
4128 Fourier Dr.
Fort Wayne, IN 46818


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 27, 2008)

No connection what-so-ever. The rise of digital media could impact color and gobo sales.


----------



## Schniapereli (Nov 29, 2008)

I have used Motionloops a little. They send out a monthly e-mail with a free clip. Pretty good ones.


----------



## ggrant (Apr 14, 2009)

those sites listed before me are pretty good sites.....ive used Airbeats before and i think it is a pretty good site for multimedia content


----------



## wfor (Apr 14, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Isn't Blue Pony owned by Apollo or somehow connected with Apollo?



Blue Pony Digital, Inc. - Apollo ColourScenic Volume 1 (HD)

It seems they're friendly though.


----------

